# How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta*

_ THE SETUP IS DONE_
optional: BEND THE _TFL_ PIN IN THE BACK OF YOUR OEM SWITCH TO TURN OFF DRLS: DAY TIME RUNNING LIGHTS.

Remember, Red Postive always connects to Postive +
remember, Black negative always connects to negative -
YOU NEED TO PURCHASE A RELAY SEPARATELY, ASK BEN.
BENs HID kit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Where i bought my switch:
ebay user:12voltparts
http://search.ebay.com/ebaymot...parts
So here are the items you will need.....
Pliers
Crippers
Lots of black zip ties
Dremel
Here are some pictures

and here are some pictures.....

heres 1 setup.








DIAGRAM
















*USE a DREMEL and eat through the cover, you can do a better job than i did.*

















*PUSH/PULL the prongs with the PLIERS, your fingers can work just as good*


















It should look like this





























































































Warm up... Green!!
















warmed up! Golden yellow!
















I wonder why it turns green? but thats awesome though. Does it for like20 secs.

and the end result...
My Jetta... Anyone has permission to save these photos
!!!!3000K!!!!

























with headlights on with Lumincs Blue 9007








with headlights on with Lumincs Blue 9007
\
ANYTHING ELSE I SHOULD ADD? LET ME KNOW!!!
_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 11:48 AM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 11:59 AM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 12:02 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 12:03 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 12:04 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 12:05 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 3:30 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 3:32 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 3:38 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 3:43 PM 3-9-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 11:38 AM 3-11-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 4:32 PM 3-12-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 4:34 PM 3-12-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 4:51 PM 3-12-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 4:53 PM 3-12-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 5:03 PM 3-12-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 8:26 PM 3-13-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 8:47 PM 3-20-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 9:07 PM 3-20-2009_


_Modified by 1.8Tjettta01 at 1:06 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## solarirock (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (1.8Tjettta01)*

that relay looks confusing.. why didnt u go with the regular wiring harness relay? to avoid all the splicing.
looks good, just not sure about the switch doesnt that defeat the purpose of a euroswitch?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (solarirock)*

Sure its confusing if u see it all as wires. But once you study and break it down, its not too bad. However, ITS best that you label them with a piece of tape to indicate where it goes.
Because its the cheaper way than the Euroswitch. And i wanted something more aftermarket.
I will post a link if anyone else does a DIY on the Euroswitch


----------



## solarirock (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (1.8Tjettta01)*

kinda the exact same thing, but the wire goes to the back of the euroswitch in prong 8 and wa-lah... foglights


----------



## solarirock (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (1.8Tjettta01)*

kinda the exact same thing, but the wire goes to the back of the euroswitch in prong 8 and wa-lah... foglights
i bought a relay from radio shack for 4 bucks, and just 2 spliced wires to both lights, power, ground, switch. 
i did mine for like 9 bucks








there are a ton of diagrams for where each wire is plugged on the relay, with only 4 prongs. 40amp 12v relay from radio shack


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (solarirock)*

Any pics of the beam pattern? Is there still good fog light cut off? No blooming of the beam pattern?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (whatnxt)*

pictures posted. Its not blinding. just bright


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_Sure its confusing if u see it all as wires. But once you study and break it down, its not too bad. However, ITS best that you label them with a piece of tape to indicate where it goes.
Because its the cheaper way than the Euroswitch. And i wanted something more aftermarket.
I will post a link if anyone else does a DIY on the Euroswitch 

Not for nothing man.....but just a few points you may/may not want to take into account. Im just putting it out there so no offense intended at all (it still looks good)
-The wire from battery to switch is not even needed, you can tap 12v off the ignition in order to flip the relay thus running less wires through the firewall. (If you decide to keep it this way, make SURE you fuse the ish out of that wire because it looks WAYYY heavier gauge than you need to trip the relay!)
-Ground for the switch should be run inside the car, but it looks a little confusing from the pictures and brief explanation....it might be just a path to the relay rather than an actual ground??
-I would try running the ground to the chasis rather than directly hooking it to GND on the battery.....just radio antenna interference i have noticed on some kits.

Can you put up a complete wiring diagram you did by any chance? In the end, they work and it looks good so congrats to you man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

Why are you drilling a hole through the firewall? There is already a hole with a plug in it for this purpose.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (number1275)*

Send me a picture of that hole you speak of. I couldn't find any other holes in the firewall.

_Quote, originally posted by *number1275* »_Why are you drilling a hole through the firewall? There is already a hole with a plug in it for this purpose.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_
Not for nothing man.....but just a few points you may/may not want to take into account. Im just putting it out there so no offense intended at all (it still looks good)
-The wire from battery to switch is not even needed, you can tap 12v off the ignition in order to flip the relay thus running less wires through the firewall. (If you decide to keep it this way, make SURE you fuse the ish out of that wire because it looks WAYYY heavier gauge than you need to trip the relay!)
*yeah i do admit, it is a heavy gauge. I just don't remember what size But it was on sale. And yeah that is optional to fuse the positive wire somewhere else. Sounds good too. * 

-Ground for the switch should be run inside the car, but it looks a little confusing from the pictures and brief explanation....it might be just a path to the relay rather than an actual ground??
*I wish i had a more understandable diagram, but yes the blue wire does run to the switch. IT is the path to the relay.* 
-I would try running the ground to the chasis rather than directly hooking it to GND on the battery.....just radio antenna interference i have noticed on some kits.
*Good advice. Optional as well.. I haven't had any radio problems. But i guess its sometimes. * 
Can you put up a complete wiring diagram you did by any chance? In the end, they work and it looks good so congrats to you man! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*Diagram is UP. Thank you. Corrections and advice are a good thing.*


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

With much due respect, those beam patterns are quite bad. Nice write-up though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solarirock (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

they already have the hole in the firewall with a rubber grommet thing that u shove the wires thru... if your looking at your shift lever under ur hood.... look straight up to the firewall like 8 inches down from the top... theres already a hole lol


----------



## solarirock (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_With much due respect, those beam patterns are quite bad. Nice write-up though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


yea, thats why u need quality projectors


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (solarirock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarirock* »_

yea, thats why u need quality projectors









Not just good projectors, but HID and not halogen projectors/lens.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (whatnxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_With much due respect, those beam patterns are quite bad. Nice write-up though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *whatnxt* »_
Not just good projectors, but HID and not halogen projectors/lens.

Well all i can say is there Hella Euro fog projecter headlights and I AM upwards on a hill. my driveway is like a ramp, Not much i can do to fix that. Thats why the HIDs seem OFF.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Can you take shots with the car about 15-20 feet from a wall? I'd like to compare your setup with mine.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_
Well all i can say is there Hella Euro fog projecter headlights and I AM upwards on a hill. my driveway is like a ramp, Not much i can do to fix that. Thats why the HIDs seem OFF.



I'm not talking about the height of the beam. I'm talking about how blurry/bad the cutoff is. No matter what the incline, you should have a sharp beam pattern - and that you don't have. 
Again, not trying to put down your efforts here - you've done a great job of putting a DIY together...
It's just that I would suggest that anybody that does this "DIY" please think through your "optics" because you may end up with a bad beam pattern.


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teknojnky* »_Can you take shots with the car about 15-20 feet from a wall? I'd like to compare your setup with mine.


I don't exactly have a wall available, but i did take these pics, is that what u were looking for?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I'm not talking about the height of the beam. I'm talking about how blurry/bad the cutoff is. No matter what the incline, you should have a sharp beam pattern - and that you don't have. 
Again, not trying to put down your efforts here - you've done a great job of putting a DIY together...
It's just that I would suggest that anybody that does this "DIY" please think through your "optics" because you may end up with a bad beam pattern. 


Nate how about these last pictures of the ground, is that how they are supposed to look or do they need more adjusting?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

/slap


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tjettta01* »_/slap

Thanks, that woke me up. I didn't even see that post above....
The beam on the ground looks nice and smooth - which is good. The problem is that yellow light (actually ANY fog light) shouldn't be above the main beam pattern...and you can see that it's still above it in one of those pics. I mean, it's easy to see because of the color.
I'm trying not to knock it...you've done a good job for what it is. Just needs some fine tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY How to install hids in Ecodes foglights fog lights jetta (1.8Tjettta01)*

anybody need help?


----------

